# Rice Noodles vs Normal Rice



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Was just wondering whether anyone here uses rice noodles as a key part of their diet? I found some in Sainsbury's last night and nutritionally they didn't seem too bad

but I thought maybe someone here might have a little more info about them.

Here are the one's I am referring to...

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/index.jsp?bmUID=1344302092167


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I often use them in things like stir-fry or noodle soup. Very quick and easy to use. But they're still carbs so I don't go overboard with them.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Bum-pity bump.

Just for the guys who may be waking up now lol. Just realized I weren't going to get much replies posting this thread 2:20am lol.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Katy said:


> I often use them in things like stir-fry or noodle soup. Very quick and easy to use. But they're still carbs so I don't go overboard with them.


Hi Katy,

I actually don't consume much carbs at all. I try not to go over 120g-140g per day. Through out all my meals in the day, only one of them contains a carb source. It's just how it works best for me. I'm just really curious on how these rice noodles stack up against normal white and brown rice.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> Hi Katy,
> 
> I actually don't consume much carbs at all. I try not to go over 120g-140g per day. Through out all my meals in the day, only one of them contains a carb source. It's just how it works best for me. I'm just really curious on how these rice noodles stack up against normal white and brown rice.


I wouldn't know off of the top of my head I'm afriad. You'll need to compare th nutritional info on the back of packs. They all vary though - I go for rice noodles that don't contain wheat, but most of them do.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Like Katy says, as with any food I just look at the nutritional info per 100g


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

What about vitamins and minerals though? Rice (especially Brown rice) is a great source for that but is anything like that lost in the process of turning rice into rice noodles?

The Sainsbury's one look great as all they contain are the following:

Energy - 810kJ - 192kcal

Protein - 3.1g

Carbohydrate - 36.8g

Total Sugars - 0.6g

Starch - 36.2g

Fat - 3.1g

Saturates - 0.3g

Fibre - 2.0g

Salt- trace

Sodium - trace

This is taken from half a packet which is 150g cooked.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

To be frank, I couldn't give a shit. I aim to eat a varied diet, so that will do me. I used to worry about stuff like that a year or so ago, and haven't noticed any detrimental difference since changing my attitude.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

2004mark said:


> To be frank, I couldn't give a shit. I aim to eat a varied diet, so that will do me. I used to worry about stuff like that a year or so ago, and haven't noticed any detrimental difference since changing my attitude.


Fair enough mate. Thanks for your input


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Contest said:


> Fair enough mate. Thanks for your input


Any time 

My point being though, unless you're really looking to push major boundaries, I don't see any need to worry about things like white rice v brown rice v spaghetti hoops lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

2004mark said:


> To be frank, I couldn't give a shit. I aim to eat a varied diet, so that will do me. I used to worry about stuff like that a year or so ago, and haven't noticed any detrimental difference since changing my attitude.


I agree here. I really don't think it's worth getting too focussed on such minor details when in the grand scheme of things, the most important thing is a varied and colourful diet. My main goals with food are:

Good fats

Lots of colourful fruit and veggies (more veggies than fruit due to the sugar)

Lean meat

Lots of fish

Minial carbs

Max 1400 kcals a day

Minimal grains (personal diet preference)

Some of those goals are specific to my aims with phyique & health but the rest apply to everyone IMO.

Personally, I wouldn't worry too much the nutritional difference. But if you are still fussed then maybe someone else can shed some light.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Any time
> 
> My point being though, unless you're really looking to push major boundaries, I don't see any need to worry about things like white rice v brown rice v spaghetti hoops lol


I know what you mean mate but I'm very OCD LOL. Brown rice is normally the only source of carbs I eat besides Oats at breakfast that is. But yesterday whilst

grocery shopping I came across these rice noodles so thought I'd be adventurous LOL.

My current diet consists of carbs with my lunchtime meal on alternate days. Evening meals is all high protein with shed loads of salads and greens.

*P.S*

I myself also follow a similar protocol Katy but I do have a few zero carb days once in a while as well.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I eat the partially cooked rice noodles all the time because they are cheap and can be nuked in the microwave so ideal at work. Splash of tamari sauce and olive oil and they taste great 

King Soba do lots of different rice based noodles, some are made with brown rice, pumpkin, ginger.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> I know what you mean mate but I'm very OCD LOL. Brown rice is normally the only source of carbs I eat besides Oats at breakfast that is. But yesterday whilst
> 
> grocery shopping I came across these rice noodles so thought I'd be adventurous LOL.
> 
> ...


I pretty much only get carbs from veggies and fruit these days. I rarely have things like rice and potato etc and I do like it that way 

Nutrition aside, I do like rice noodles - very quick and easy!!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I eat the partially cooked rice noodles all the time because they are cheap and can be nuked in the microwave so ideal at work. Splash of tamari sauce and olive oil and they taste great
> 
> King Soba do lots of different rice based noodles, some are made with brown rice, pumpkin, ginger.....


Where can I find these King Soba noodles you speak of mate?

Also, the one I bought yesterday must have been partially cooked as I only needed to stir fry them for 2 minutes. Would these type of noodles be classed as refined?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Contest said:


> I know what you mean mate but I'm very OCD LOL. Brown rice is normally the only source of carbs I eat besides Oats at breakfast that is. But yesterday whilst
> 
> grocery shopping I came across these rice noodles so thought I'd be adventurous LOL.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean... it is nice to know you have all the bases covered. However I think there is also a lot to be said for varying your diet i.e. carb sources. Dtlv posted some good points the other day here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/189340-best-diet-general-health.html


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Katy said:


> I pretty much only get carbs from veggies and fruit these days. I rarely have things like rice and potato etc and I do like it that way
> 
> Nutrition aside, I do like rice noodles - very quick and easy!!


I'm the same but because I workout 7 days per week and that I'm a fairly big guy, once in a while I just need to get a little extra carbs lol.

It's never a lot though. For example when I do eat brown rice, it's never more than 40g uncooked.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Contest said:


> Where can I find these King Soba noodles you speak of mate?
> 
> Also, the one I bought yesterday must have been partially cooked as I only needed to stir fry them for 2 minutes. Would these type of noodles be classed as refined?


I think the large Tesco stock them and also Sainsburys, if not Google and buy some online, there are lotsa sites selling them. Im not sure if they would be classed as refined although they are definitely processed to become noodle shaped.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> I'm the same but because I workout 7 days per week and that I'm a fairly big guy, once in a while I just need to get a little extra carbs lol.
> 
> It's never a lot though. For example when I do eat brown rice, it's never more than 40g uncooked.


Oh yeah I think that the majority of people on here would need more carbs than me!! I have job sitting at my desk all day and I'm trying to lose fat so I need to be in calorie deficit


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Katy said:


> Oh yeah I think that the majority of people on here would need more carbs than me!! I have job sitting at my desk all day and I'm trying to lose fat so I need to be in calorie deficit


Lmao, my job is the same Katy.

I rarely do cardio but stay at a a good body-fat % through strict dieting. I'm always however trying to push it up a notch with my diet. I don't find this hard as mentally I can control my cravings now and being in control of my diet gives me a buzz lol.

My questions may come across noob-ish sometimes when it comes to diet but I'm just trying to learn what clever tricks other UKM members employ 

In-case people think I'm some sort of a chubby noob mess, this is my current condition.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Contest said:


> Lmao, my job is the same Katy.
> 
> I rarely do cardio but stay at a a good body-fat % through strict dieting. I'm always however trying to push it up a notch with my diet. I don't find this hard as mentally I can control my cravings now and being in control of my diet gives me a buzz lol.
> 
> ...


Lookin good! Howd you get ya sexy lines?


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Lookin good! Howd you get ya sexy lines?


LMAO!!! I don't know mate, kind of always been there since I was a kid


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Contest said:


> LMAO!!! I don't know mate, kind of always been there since I was a kid


Ha ha, Im working on them at the moment, my wife loves them and Im on a mission!! Bit fuct if its down to genetics though!!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Aren't they just hip bones lmao.

I imagine if you drop your body-fat % low enough, you'd be able to see them as well


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I have some just not as pronounced as yours!


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> I have some just not as pronounced as yours!


All body-fat then mate 

I'm sure everyone has them lol.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, just wondering if working more lower abs would help, leg raises n stuff..


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Yeah, just wondering if working more lower abs would help, leg raises n stuff..


I do zero ab work mate. Though I would like to, I never seem to find the time lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Contest said:


> Lmao, my job is the same Katy.
> 
> I rarely do cardio but stay at a a good body-fat % through strict dieting. I'm always however trying to push it up a notch with my diet. I don't find this hard as mentally I can control my cravings now and being in control of my diet gives me a buzz lol.
> 
> ...


Well I think you've dispelled any belief that you're a noob :laugh: Great physique. ALthough you might also work at a desk your clearly need more energy than just to stya alive! :laugh: Whereas I have good stores of energy in my layer of blubber!


----------

